
235GB Stolen from South-Korean's Department of Defense presumably by North Korea - cornedor
http://english.yonhapnews.co.kr/news/2017/10/10/0200000000AEN20171010003052315.html
======
taxidump
The size of the data taken seems large initially. However, the method/timeline
of NK's op data exfiltration is an unknown in the story. I am curious of the
details if ever available. Obviously if this is over a period of enough time
and a proper transfer protocol or tricky entropy based method that much data
may go unnoticed. The real concern would be network security and method
exploit and breach into the network.

------
pcurve
Don't network security usually have some type of heuristics in place that
detect abnormal patterns of data access, and cuts it off?

My head spins from reading about security breaches like this.

